
Progress snags software automation platform Chef for $220M - jacksonpollock
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/08/progress-snags-software-automation-platform-chef-for-220m/
======
robk
This is a strikingly low price for a company I had thought of as very
successful in its space.

~~~
0xEFF
Containerization reduced the value proposition of configuration management.

------
chucky_z
Does anyone from Progress or Chef know how this will impact anything?

On that note, does anyone from Cinc know if this will have any impact on that
project?

I’ve been speaking to a friend who works at one of these companies and they
had no idea this was happening.

~~~
bennyvasquez
Current Chef employee here. Progress has stated they expect to continue to
support the Chef Open Source commitment, so Cinc should be business as usual.

Side note: As the Progress is publicly traded, there were some super strict
guidelines around who could know about the transaction and when. From what I
understand, pretty much no one could know, primarily because of the risk of
insider trading.

